# too good to be true or...?



## wide_mk1 (Aug 13, 2007)

There is a dealer near me selling an 01 allroad with 66,000 miles on it. 6 speed manual. excellent condition inside and out. runs and drives straight, stops great, has all the premium options and bells/ whistles. they only want $9.895 for it. Seemed a little too good to be true.
I test drove it on a whim as I wasn't exactly in a position to buy a car but it's an incredible vehicle and the price seems excellent.
I did some reading regarding the turbos and the suspension and I know that it is hit or miss with the long term reliability of these cars.
Two questions
1. There was a warning light on the dash cluster (never a good sign) that was a yellow car with an arrow pointing up and down inside it, likely something to do with the suspension. Does that mean this car likely needs new shocks/ air stuff. Does anyone have any insight as to what that warning light means?
2. What is anyone's experience with the clutch and clutch actuation in these cars? When I drove it it seems to chatter fairly significantly if I released the clutch normally at any rpm under 1600. I also felt some chatter when shifting between gears. I have never driven a quattro before, only fwd, so I am not sure if it is a problem with my driving style or if there are other major problems present. I have a turbo rabbit with a act stage 1 clutch/ lightened flywheel and a quaiffe and I feel like that actuates smoother than this thing. 
Any insight would be appreciated.


----------



## eurocars (Mar 10, 2004)

*Re: too good to be true or...? (wide_mk1)*

My answers:
1) the suspension is complex but at the same time simple. airsprings, airlines, compressor and sensors. Yes it can be spendy
to have it repaired unless you are a diy type of person. It could be as simple as clearing the DTC and may never show another code. I wouldn't let this stop me from a purchase. But I am not you.
2) Unfortunatly my ar is a Tip. Only a guess, and it is that the previous owner has created this problem by not operating the clutch correctly. I believe a simple clutch job will fix this problem. Again this would not stop me.
You do need to remember this is a $50,000 car. Maintenance will follow as such. You list some very nice mods to your Rabbit, which leads me to believe you are a diy person. I say do it, BUT do not hold me responsible.
These are very nice cars.


----------



## wide_mk1 (Aug 13, 2007)

*Re: too good to be true or...? (eurocars)*

thank you for the insight and the words...
i agree very much with your last statement, the car is very, very nice. 
i've dealt mostly with older cars, pulling parts, building parts, and other fabrication related stuff but nothing as nice or complex and the ar...i am excited to see if i end up getting the car...something about being able to cruise a highway and turn off into a dirt trail is so awesome to me


----------



## eurocars (Mar 10, 2004)

*Re: too good to be true or...? (wide_mk1)*

How close are you to Edison. I know nothing of the right coast.


----------



## wide_mk1 (Aug 13, 2007)

*Re: too good to be true or...? (eurocars)*

Edison isn't that far from where i am at....im about 35-45 minutes from there...Edison is fairly close to raceway park where they have Waterfest every year


----------



## eurocars (Mar 10, 2004)

*Re: too good to be true or...? (wide_mk1)*

I only ask because I know of an allroad enthusiast that is in Edison.


----------



## ertatta (Nov 14, 2009)

*Re: too good to be true or...? (wide_mk1)*

i bought pretty much the same car earlier this month, except non dual spokes and bought with 36k miles. amazing car that i got from an individual for $8,700... was owned by a wealthy individual who used it only for ski trips to the mountains. your getting it from a dealer, so $9.9k seems fair, but try to get them down to 9!


----------

